# Nozzles in TBD Hose



## CupraDR (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi folks,
Looking into WAI as the best option to fix my pull timing issues, I am still defining my final configuration in order to place a PO.
In order to let the water cool the air as much as possible, looks like the best option would be to put the nozzle in the 2.5" hose that connects the Intercooler to the Throttle Body and the next adaptor is designed for it:

















I have two concerns regarding this adapter:
1. I see a risk to the internal nut get loosen and with a lot of boost be pulled until the engine.
2. If an outside nozzle is used, looks like the nozzle will be used as internal nozzle. If is mounted in this way, won't be so close the nozzle to the center of the hose? Does this will implicate an unproper spray?









If someone have used this adapter I will appreciate any experience or pictures about.
Cheers,


----------

